# low spots around foundation



## rob0781 (Apr 19, 2010)

So i have some low spots around my foundation and when it rains water pools in them, it does not leak into the basement but i assume it will in time if i do not take care of the issue,what i want to do is get a few loads of top soil and build the ground up around the foundation so it slopes away, will this work to keep the water away? can anyone give me any other suggestions?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 19, 2010)

There are a few general things you can do to keep water out of your basement.  They don't always work because every situation is different.  So I'll point out a few guidelines.  

It's recommended that the dirt slope away from the house at least 1" per foot for 6 feet.  You also want to make sure the dirt is not higher than the top of the foundation.  Usually, 3 inches is enough but 8 is what most inspectors recommend to be safe.  

The other key to avoiding basement water is gutters.  Full gutters should lead to a downspout that extends 6 feet away from the house.  Downspouts that long aren't very esthetically pleasing but really help to keep water away from the foundation.  If you go to Homeowner Resource there is a link under gutters and drainage.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 30, 2010)

nice advice there Patriot...  the dirt slope I think is good..


----------



## itsreallyconc (May 1, 2010)

slope is ALWAYS good but compacted backfill is even better,,, unfortunately, no bldr i know has ever replaced excavated soils in compacted ' lifts ' thereby allowing wtr to infiltrate to the btm of the original excavation,,, in time, all foundations'll get wet on the btm UNLESS wtr doesn't run downhill in your part of the world !


----------

